# Holly House or Brentwood Nuffield



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Have to be quick as at work. Have the choice between Holly House and the Brentwood Nuffield for IUI and really don't know which to choose. Would be v grateful for any feedback whether good or bad from either of these two places.

Thanks so much,

lilo


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Lilo

Cant offer anything about Brentwood, and we have only ever been to HH so nothing to compare it against, but we have only positive things to say about HH. All the staff (doctors nurses support staff) are FAB and we have never had cause to complain or felt disappointed in any way (obviously disappointed at negative first IUI, but you know what I mean   ). We go to HH because it was recommended and also it is closest for us. Hope this helps.
xx


----------

